# 921 Review review



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to review th 921. Brilliant review.
I ordered a 921 from Dish Depot , seems like decent folk, good comunication, honest on not knowing when they will recieve them, state 30 to 60 days on their site.
Has anyone else ordered a 921 from them? Wanted to get a feel for how many in the queue.
"The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation." Henry David Thoreau Walden (1854)
“And desperate men live lives of 921 anticipation”
:grin: 
SW


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Throwbot said:


> Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to review th 921. Brilliant review.
> I ordered a 921 from Dish Depot , seems like decent folk, good comunication, honest on not knowing when they will recieve them, state 30 to 60 days on their site.
> Has anyone else ordered a 921 from them? Wanted to get a feel for how many in the queue.
> "The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation." Henry David Thoreau Walden (1854)
> ...


I preordered from them last February. Mark recently told me I'm "in the top 20".

--- WCS


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Dish DVR discussion.

Thanks for the compliment! I worked very hard to make the review as comprehensive as possible, and am still working on updating it as things change.


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

I believe Dish Depot took 100 921 preorders last February.


----------



## b5lurker (Aug 14, 2002)

krt said:


> I believe Dish Depot took 100 921 preorders last February.


I sent an email to Mark at Dish Depot last night and he responded that they have 150 921's on order and those that are on the waiting list will be contacted next week about the $50 deposit that they are now requiring on the website.


----------



## DenR (Jun 6, 2003)

I am one of those 100 people who signed up. It was February 19th to be exact. I have no idea where on the list I am.


----------

